# ENNIES Pre-Show Interviews; WotC, Paizo, 13TH AGE at PAX; PAIZO is in Top 5000 Growing Companies; an



## Vyvyan Basterd (Aug 29, 2013)

> Paizo Publishing Makes Inc Magazine's Top 5000. This is a US magazine which lists the fastest growing companies in America. Paizo came in at #2370.




Congrats to Paizo! They certainly have earned it.



> I was speaking to Lisa at Gen Con and she said that they deliberately had a hard limit of 50 employees set - so as not to become too corporate or ivory-towered.




...or to not go over the magic number 50 that would make them no longer a small business and on the hook for many employment laws they currently are allowed to ignore.


----------

